# Mossberg 590A1



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a mossberg 590 A1 8+1 and was wondering if anyone knows an approximate value.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

trade in value for 95% about $300.
375 - 400 for private sale.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

thank you


----------

